# breeds



## BarefootGoat (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been meaning to start breeding meat rabbits, but I'm stuck on what breed I should start with. I was thinking maybe like some red or black new zealands? Should I get some of one breed and some of another? I have a retired grand champion mini lop, maybe I could breed some of some meat breed to her, make a nice mutt. How many should I start with?


----------



## brentr (Mar 12, 2013)

Research the meat breeds and determine which one(s) suit your need, area, and interests best.  I don't know much about lops, but I do breed meat rabbits (I have Cali, Silver Fox, NZ) that I like.  Within that mix I can get purebred litters (my SF are pedigreed) and to sell or eat and hybrids destined straight for the freezer.

Most people start with a trio - two does and a buck.  Expand after you get the hang of what you want to do and how you want to do it.


----------



## shan777 (Mar 13, 2013)

I like New Zealand Whites also as they usually make good Mums and a good all round Meat Rabbit.
I also mix in Californians. 
These two are considered the best for Meat Rabbitries, but there are plenty other breeds that are great too.


----------



## natem (Apr 5, 2013)

I like NZ with color. They seem to be healthier for some reason. They make great moms too! I wouldnt recomend breeding a large breed to a mini lop. That will create pregnancy problems


----------



## natem (May 9, 2013)

You cant go wrong with a New Zealand. Whites are the biggest of the NZ's and tend to be cheaper. I have been searching for a long time for NZ Reds with no luck. If you can get your hands on some, get them. You can make a killing selling their offspring as breeding stock ($40 each or more)


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm no rabbit junkie but my hubby is. He used all types of mutts in the past. And was a fan of a mini lop cross {mini lop, not those tiny Holland lops. Right before we got together most of his breeding stock died of old age. Now we have a large brown mutt buck, a NZ buck, and 3 does. 
I'm a fan of crosses because I like wild colors, and I will be using the pelts for art. I'd love to add some Silver Fox rabbits at some point as I'm also a fan of the rarer breeds. And some colored NZ stock.... before I came along DH was just thinking of meat, but now I've got him thinking of sales and breeding stock in a whole new light. We look forward to playing around with breeds and crosses, but I'm sure NZs will be at the heart of our program for years to come.


----------

